# Spirulina vs kelp



## Roobear (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello, my understanding of these two supplements is that spirulina has twice the amount of iodine and more of everything else (protein, etc). I’ve seen posts saying kelp is used to supply iodine. Spirulina has iodine as well. Correct?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I stay away from spirulina.








Spirulina: Is It Safe? | Blue-Green Algae | Andrew Weil, M.D.


Given the emerging research on blue-green algae, spirulina and neurological diseases like ALS, Parkinson's, and Alzheimer's, are spirulina foods and supplements safe?




www.drweil.com


----------



## Roobear (Jan 15, 2022)

I think it’s important to buy from a reputable source.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sometimes take kelp for the iodine but you have to be careful. To much can affecct thyroid function. You should look the items up in a nutritional database. The USDA database might have them.


----------

